# NFS Shift 2 Unleashed stopped working..



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

When selecting career mode NFS Shift 2 Unleashed stopped working


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could you please post your full PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU (power Supply)


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear sir, 
My system configuration is more than the game requirement.but the problem which Iam experiencing is the game crashes while loading,I'm had tried some techniques like,deleting the graphic config from the my douments folder and apply the exception of DEP,but still I can't play the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

even if it is, I'll appreciate if you post them still, Thank you

are you using a digital copy? or a retail disk?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the patch?

Are you playing the game in DX 9 or 11?

Does the game run ok in any of the other non-career modes? If it does, try creating a new profile.

If you're using Crossfire/SLI, have you tried running with just one card?

Are your chipset/device drivers and DirectX up to date?


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sir,
My system configuration as follows;

CPU - Intel core i7 2670 QM
RAM - 4GB DDR 3
GRAPHICS CARD - AMD RADEON 7690m 2GB DDR5


----------

